# Girls Are Committing Early To D1's This Season



## southflojags (Jun 25, 2009)

Stay on top of the game. Find out which top players are signing to big time Division 1 schools.
The women's recriting game is really heating up. Players are committing earlier and earlier.
Read more about this here.... http://shecanplay.org/index.php/board,3.0.html


----------

